# Casanova 'n Bijou got a Package from Shanghai



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

We got da most amazing gifts from Bisou and Awntie Andrea today!! 

They are fancy schmancy Japanese tweet balls :w00t:, one for each of us!!!! They're Bisou's favorite thing in da world!!!!

Our Mama couldn't beweave how much we wub dem. We pwayed wid dem for FWEEEE hours already and we won't touch our Kongs!! :chili: :chili: 

Fank you, Awntie Andrea and Bisou!!!!!!! We're sending some wet puppy kisses back to Shanghai!!!

p.s.: Sorry Casanova's face was dirty and I didn't have time to groom his face.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

That was so kind of Auntie and Bisou. That last picture takes 
my breath away. ABSOULETLY SWEET:wub:


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

*What a thoughtful gift. Bijou and Casanova are rightfully excited and having a blast! Your malts are beautiful Sophia!*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That Andrea is a love!! So sweet and thoughtful of her!!! Honestly Sophia, that last picture looks like an adorable stuffed maltese!! You have got to get a picture of Cass and do something with them for a siggy!!! It is too precious not too~~~That is the cutest picture todate and I have seen some beautiful snaps of Bijou~~~~


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Lol- I thought that was Casanova for a minute with the pink bows on!! I thought 'wow that's a new look for him"..then I figured it out!!! I'm glad they like them!! Bijou is just the prettiest little thing!!! xoxo


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, what wonderful gifts from Aunty Andrea and Bisou!!!
your sweet baby looks so happy with them!!:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub::wub::wub:that head tilt picture is just to precious:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Awww. how sweet! How beautiful they are!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow what fun to get surprises in the mail. That last pic of Bisou is simply precious!! She looks like a stuffed doggie.:wub::wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Very very sweet pics! That was so nice of Andrea!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What fun for Casanova and Bijou. Andrea, you're such a great Aunt! Love those shots, especially the head tilt. SIGH!! Now Casanova isn't in those pix right? Was looking for a dirty face and something blue. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Are you sure Bijou is real? She looks like a little stuffed animal, so cute! :wub::wub::wub:

Andrea is an amazing Auntie! :biggrin:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

i agree that those pictures are so adorable...especially the first and last one...how nice to get presents from loving Aunties from so far away!!...

LOVE the pictures...Casanova and Bijou are breathtaking...


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

!!! soo pretty! i love the bottom right picture..i just want to grab her face and kiss it!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

How nice! And that last picture is TO DIE FOR!!!!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

mary-anderson said:


> That was so kind of Auntie and Bisou. That last picture takes
> my breath away. ABSOULETLY SWEET:wub:


Thank you, Mary! You are so sweet!



barefoot contessa said:


> *What a thoughtful gift. Bijou and Casanova are rightfully excited and having a blast! Your malts are beautiful Sophia!*


Thank you, Vicki! They are almost too excited....I think they are already obsessed...:blink: 



mfa said:


> oh, what wonderful gifts from Aunty Andrea and Bisou!!!
> your sweet baby looks so happy with them!!:wub:


Thank you so much!! Bijou loves her ball, but she is always happy. That is one of the things I love the most about her. :heart:



Matilda's mommy said:


> :wub::wub::wub:that head tilt picture is just to precious:wub::wub::wub:


Thank you!! Your babies are so precious!! I love them.



Nikki's Mom said:


> Awww. how sweet! How beautiful they are!


Thank you, Suzan! I need to see some other piccies of Nikki soon, please!! :heart:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

so thoughtful and sweet from Andrea and Bisou ^_^

AWWWWWWH I am loving these pictures. The last one is my fave - what a CUTE head tilt 

hugs
Kat


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

roxybaby22 said:


> Are you sure Bijou is real? She looks like a little stuffed animal, so cute! :wub::wub::wub:
> 
> Andrea is an amazing Auntie! :biggrin:


 
I was thinking the same thing, Bijou looks like a little stuffed maltese. What a little beauty she is. :wub:

That was really very sweet of Andrea and Bisou.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> That Andrea is a love!! So sweet and thoughtful of her!!! Honestly Sophia, that last picture looks like an adorable stuffed maltese!! You have got to get a picture of Cass and do something with them for a siggy!!! It is too precious not too~~~That is the cutest picture todate and I have seen some beautiful snaps of Bijou~~~~


Thank you, Dianne!! It is really thoughtful of Andrea...because the pups told me it is the best presents they've ever gotten!!! I just learned that I have to take the balls away because they were still playing at 1am...:blink:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG, Bijou is gawgeous!!! What a little stunner. Love that last little tilted head pic. Very nice of Bisou and Andrea to send such thoughtful and fun gifts


----------



## Myah's mom (May 19, 2010)

She definately gets the Most Photogenic award. The head tilt gets me everytime.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she is beautiful n too nice for u to get those gifts !! love the head tilt she is just beautiful!!!


----------



## dazzlindoll (Apr 28, 2010)

OMG! Bijou simply takes my breath away...awwww! that auntie Andrea isnt she just the best!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

roxybaby22 said:


> Are you sure Bijou is real? She looks like a little stuffed animal, so cute! :wub::wub::wub:
> 
> Andrea is an amazing Auntie! :biggrin:


Thanks- Bijou does look alot like a stuffed animal now. Her expressions are truly hilarious. I just sit around and look at her and smile and laugh....she's a good girl.:wub:




lepetitecosette said:


> i agree that those pictures are so adorable...especially the first and last one...how nice to get presents from loving Aunties from so far away!!...
> 
> LOVE the pictures...Casanova and Bijou are breathtaking...


Thank you so much, I love your two!! And I love Tweety's haircut. But I think I already told you that....




Maisie and Me said:


> Wow what fun to get surprises in the mail. That last pic of Bisou is simply precious!! She looks like a stuffed doggie.:wub::wub:


Thank you...I'm still waiting on my piccie of Maisie!!


----------

